# Dirt2 Offline Profil zu Online Profil



## sH0xXx (11. April 2010)

Hallo liebe Leute ,

ich habe folgende Frage. Ich hab mir bei Dirt2 ein Offline profil erstellt da am anfang Windows Live nicht funktioniert hat. Aber nun funktioniert der Windows Live Modus normal und ich würde gerne den Offline spielstand in den Online spielstand übertragen. Zum Beispiel die freigeschalteten Sachen wie Autos oder Lackierungen möchte ich auch im Online Modus haben. Und nun die Frage: Kann man den Spielstand übertragen, also von Offline zu Online?


MFG sH0xXx


----------



## Zergoras (11. April 2010)

Das geht meines Wissens her nicht.
Ich hab das damals bei FUEL gehabt, ziemlich weit gewesen, wollte dann mal online spielen, also online Profil gemacht und zack war alles weg.


----------



## Own3r (15. April 2010)

Doch, das geht (Pos1 drücken und irgendwo Games for Windows Live beitreten auswählen und Anweisungen folgen), nur für die schon freigeschalteten Erfolge werden keine Gamepoints angerechnet. Im Multiplayer sind alle Autos vorhanden, d.h. du musst die weder kaufen noch freischalten (anders in der Dirt-Tour, da musst du sie kaufen, was du aber schon gemacht hast).

Nachteil von dem ganzen: Du musst den Patch installieren haben. Der ruft bei mir ein Problem hervor.


----------



## sH0xXx (16. April 2010)

Danke dir


----------

